# spay/neuter cost help for cats...



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

can anyone ive me any pointers to anywhere i can get help with the cost of getting some cats spayed/neutered? i do not receive any benefits, and i work 37.5 hours a week, my husband works 9 hours a week. we have 8 cats, 4 of whom are kittens from some of the cats we already owned. I know we should have had our cats done before they had a chance to get pregnant, but due to various reasons we couldnt/didn't. the kittens we couldn't re-home we decided to keep. We can afford to feed all our cats and all of them have a good quality of life, and we have a very good vet, who we have an account with, and should any of our babies need emergency treatment we can get it done and pay by installments, but its a bit much to ask them to neuter/spay on account, as its very expensive! i'm probably going to get a slating for allowing my cats to have kittens in the first place, and i'll accept it. all i'm looking for though is someone to post up some help with where i can get help with the costs. i have girls (who ideally i want done first) aged 10 and 6 months, and 2 boys of the same age. 

any help really appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Cats Protection give vouchers to help with the cost of spaying and neutering.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know why you'd expect help with neutering if you are working full time? surely it'd be better funding your own gang yourself and leaving "your" vouchers for people who are struggling for money?

My vet only charges £30 for male cat neutering, so it's not mega expensive?

Please don't think i'm ranting or getting on your case just struggling to understand, I have spent £1000 on neutering in 3 years and I can't work due to an anxiety disorder and I don't claim ANY benefits at all.

I have only kept the pets I can afford to get neutered/treated.:flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

It might be worth spaying them then rehoming them, as if you cant afford basic vets fees, you cant afford to keep them long term.

Spaying is nothing compared to an illness cost wise, unless you have them all insured?


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

Why have you kept cats that you clearly cant afford to keep? If you cant afford to have them spayed then what will you do if they are hit by a car? In my opinion you should get NO help with having them spayed if you are working full time. Why wont you spend your own money rather than a charitys, or would you rather spend the money on yourself!!?? Typical sign of the time - iv bought an animal without thinking, cant be f:censor:ed to look at it properly and expect someone else to pick up the bill!!


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

have you tried asking rspca for help towards costs? Or pdsa maybe?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Shop around, my girl just cost £60 to be spayed, vaccinated and microchipped. Spending £120 to get two girls done in a month shouldn't be that massive a drain on finances for a working family and I'm sure there is cheaper if you shop around and don't need the extras. Is there anything you can sell to raise a bit of extra cash - perhaps a car boot sale or something similar? You'd be suprised what people have in their houses that they don't really need - your cats do need to be spayed though, or you're going to end up with 30 in a few months time - things spiral out of control very quickly if you have multiple unspayed animals.

I know the PDSA won't help as you're not on benefits. The only place that might help you is the cats protection league, their information on neutering is here Cats Protection: What we do: Neutering: Financial assistance There is a number to call there - it's worth a try.


----------



## ChokolateLatte (Nov 9, 2009)

Spaying isn't very expensive compared with other treatment so why would having that put on account be a problem? My cat is 16 years old and the last time she needed a vet was to be spayed, so why are you putting future vet bills before the most pressing of preventing pregnancy which brings the danger of much higher bills?

The pdsa do free neutering, but you need to reside within their boundaries to hospitals or offices even if you are without income. I think it's the same with the rspca, it's all a postcode lottery for assistance.


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

well, thanks for the advice, i won't be giving up any of my animals, and my two girls have been booked in for their operations this month, one tomorrow and one in ten days when the first has her stitches out. I have no problem with spending money on my animals at all, and no, i wouldn't spend it on myself. I actually have been having to put most of my income on paying a lawyer to keep my house so that myself and all my animals don't end up on the street. Luckily today i heard that the action is over and i will be receiving a cheque "soon" (whenever that is) with what is left of the money from the estate of my mother-in-law's which was also being debated in court so i can stop paying into the lawyers' account and put it towards my animals. i have been working as many extra hours as work will let me to earn more money to pay for these essentials. I was simply looking to see if anyone knew of any help i could receive as i did not know when i posted this thread that the action was so close to being over and this was not something that could be left until later.

I didn't buy my cats without thinking about how i was going to keep them, when i bought my original cats we had no money issues. i was then told by a vet (who i have changed from now) that my cat should not be spayed until after her first season, and i did try to keep her in and away from boys, but unfortunately she did get out one dayand when she came back it was too late. my other female never even had a season (that i knew of) before she got pregnant. When the kittens were born we rehomed as many as was possible but when the rest didn't sell, i decided to keep them, as it was my fault the kittens were here in the first place.

as i said in my first post, it was my fault i ended up with so many cats in the first place, and i deserve any slating i get, but hopefully now you know my circumstances you can understand why i was looking to get help. Now i know the action is over i don't need to pay the lawyer, remaining fees can come from the estate, and what i have been paying the lawyer means i can get all cats 'done' and jabbed/chipped by the end of April, latest. Should any of my cats need treatment in the future we are opening an account to pay into each month for vet bills should we need them, rather than insurance. 

thanks to those who helped though :2thumb: it was appreciated!


----------

